# How to solve NMR spectra ?



## Sucho (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can find NMR spectra solving tutorial ??
i have lost my notes and i cant remember how to solve it 
its horrible how quickly one forgets...


----------



## Lou (May 4, 2011)

I could help you. 

Alternatively, ChemOFfice and ChemDraw have NMR predictors, as do MarvinChemSketch.


Lou


----------



## Sucho (May 15, 2011)

finally, i have obtained a list of spectras for 200 molecules. A NMR, MS, IR and UV-VIS spectra for each molecule is attached.
54 spectras are solved.
if someone is interested, PM me.


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2011)

Bear in mind that some of the most complex natural products do not have solved NMR in despite of other spectrographic techniques. 

What type of molecules are these? There are numerous NMR spectral databases (along with IR and UV-Vis, as published by Aldrich in those massive tomes!).


----------



## Sucho (May 16, 2011)

it is a kind of tutorial. aliphatic and aromatic compounds up to C15 with various substituents- Nx,Ox,halogens etc


----------

